# Strategic use of rainchecks



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Rainchecks might become more useful during this period of high inflation. What I'm doing is watching for items I want on sale. I'll buy a few, but usually the store shelf goes bare (supply chain issues).

Now I can get a raincheck for the item. At the grocery store, this is good for 30 days.

But here's the kicker. If the item is still out of stock and the raincheck is expiring, you can ask them to renew the raincheck.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Which stores offer rainchecks? I have honestly never asked for one. Pretty sure superstore doesn't do this.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Thanks for the reminder. Metro and FoodBasics do and/or did. The latter stopped because of the pandemic and I haven't asked for one at Metro yet.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Rainchecks might become more useful during this period of high inflation. What I'm doing is watching for items I want on sale. I'll buy a few, but usually the store shelf goes bare (supply chain issues).
> 
> Now I can get a raincheck for the item. At the grocery store, this is good for 30 days.
> 
> But here's the kicker. If the item is still out of stock and the raincheck is expiring, you can ask them to renew the raincheck.


I didn't think they did rainchecks anymore?

How much do you actually save? I'd think the savings isn't worth the time.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Not if you going to be shopping at the same place every week anyways. Those few bucks at the locked in sale price good for 30 days add up, which is alot quicker during inflationary times. Not everyone gets to go to Costco for bulk savings.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

The one very good promotion that I was pissed at wife for tucking the CTC sale flyer away so I missed it this year was a few weeks ago.

One or maybe two days a year buy more than $200 in a single shopping at Canadian Tire and get 2x the CTC points when you use your CTC (Now Triangle) Mastercard to pay. The items for the $200 can include sale items.

We regularly by the following at CTC: hot tub chems, laundry detergent, dryer sheets, kleenex, toilet paper, auto dishwasher and hand dish washer liquid, paper towels and all sorts of cleaning supplies and house brands AA alkaline batteries. 

All of which have long shelf lives and we use all year long in running our household. 

So keep your eye out for that as a money saving way of buying.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ In all fairness to your wife, I'm surprised she didn't tell you to go check "online" for the flyer.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> Which stores offer rainchecks? I have honestly never asked for one. Pretty sure superstore doesn't do this.


Safeway does them. Yesterday I cashed in some rainchecks from a month ago.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> I didn't think they did rainchecks anymore?


Perhaps the items you want are in-stock or you forgot to ask for a rain cheque if it wasn't?

IIRC, I asked and received on about two months ago. Never used it as I passed by another area of the city with the same store that had the item in stock.




MrMatt said:


> How much do you actually save? I'd think the savings isn't worth the time.


Good question ... though if one is regularly in the store, it was something like five minutes to get mine.

Cheers

*PS*
A lot depends on the rain cheque as well. The one I received locked in the sale price. Ones I have had in the past have reduced the sale price by an additional ten percent or more.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Thanks for the reminder. Metro and FoodBasics do and/or did. The latter stopped because of the pandemic and I haven't asked for one at Metro yet.


Seems like FoodBasics has restarted it ... or maybe the rain cheques went virtural?

Their FB page calls it an "out of stock guarantee".

"Our in-stock guarantee gives you a raincheck plus 10% off if any flyer item ever runs out."








Our in-stock guarantee gives you a raincheck plus 10% off if any flyer item ever runs out. It’s just another way we’re helping you #BBQForLess this... | By Food Basics | Facebook


18 тыс. views, 76 likes, 0 loves, 15 comments, 1 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Food Basics: Our in-stock guarantee gives you a raincheck plus 10% off if any flyer item ever runs out. It’s just...




www.facebook.com






Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

andrewf said:


> Which stores offer rainchecks? I have honestly never asked for one. Pretty sure superstore doesn't do this.


Several web sites say the RCSS does.









Stores That Provide Rainchecks!


Here is a list of stores across Canada That Provide Rainchecks! If something is out of stock (on sale in a flyer) you can ask the store to give you a raincheck so you can come back and purchase it when it's in stock. Rainchecks are usually good for 30 days. Your store can advise you if it'



www.canadiansavingsgroup.ca












Understanding Rain Checks, Price Matching and Scanning Code of Practice


If you want to cut back on your grocery expenses, you need to start taking advantage or price matching, rain checks and the Scanning Code of Practice.




maplemoney.com






Maybe the current inflation will have younger folks doing what my depression era parents did pretty much all their lives?


Cheers


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> Seems like FoodBasics has restarted it ... or maybe the rain cheques went virtural?
> 
> Their FB page calls it an "out of stock guarantee".
> 
> ...


 ... thanks for the update or that "oosguarantee". 

I would hope FoodBasics restart it because they ceased it last year(?) due to the pandemic for "sanitary" reasons I guess. I was given that reason whilst at their supermarket. And I didn't see it in their or online (direct website) flyer. Will now double-check. 

It never occurred to me to check their "FaceBook" since I'm not a fan of FakeBook.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> Good question ... though if one is regularly in the store, it was something like five minutes to get mine.


I'm not regularly in any stores, mainly sportchek, because I have to sharpen my skates, or Costco. 
Otherwise, why bother going in?


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

RCSS still offers rainchecks, the item needs to be in the weekly flyer though.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We have never requested rainchecks etc or brought along a competitors flyer to another store to get the same pricing.

I was behind a lady at RCSS a few months ago. I was impressed. She had flyers from two other stores and obtained price reductions on several items. She told me that it amounted to $10- sometimes more depending on what she was buying. I though RCSS matched all prices but this lady told me she often has to bring along the competitive flyer. 

She was a senior and may have been on a fixed income. Don't know but she was a sharp as a tack. Can't say that I blame her for trying to make every dollar count. Especially now when inflation is showing up on grocery shelves.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd give that poor lady $20 to not waste everyone's time with flyers

Unless she had a Karen haircut and asked for the manager - then I'd record it all for the internet views. There should be a special line for Karens and couponers

I went to US Safeway once and everything had sales tags that looked like fireworks and explosions everywhere. But you don't actually get any sale prices unless you join the Safeway club.

The only club worth joining imo is Costco


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

m3s said:


> I'd give that poor lady $20 to not waste everyone's time with flyers


... sure you would, then send James4Beach your $20 by e-transfer.



> Unless she had a Karen haircut and asked for the manager - then I'd record it all for the internet views.


 ... I didn't know James4Beach's nickname is Karem (the male version of Karen?).



> There should be a special line for Karens and couponers


 ... yep, like self-checkouts, correct?



> I went to US Safeway once and everything had sales tags that looked like fireworks and explosions everywhere. But you don't actually get any sale prices unless you join the Safeway club.
> 
> The only club worth joining imo is Costco


 ... yep and can drive a luxury Audi SUV and complain about high gas prices at the same time whilst getting 10c off per litre savings. And then getting to stuff the freezer chest with all the sale-priced goodies bought, only to be reminded by wife to purge them in time for the spring collection.

Sounds alot like my neighbour in downtown Toronto, driving uptown to Scarborough for the nearest Costco (his favourite too). Might as well make good use of his or more like his wife's membership paid for by her employer.

Don't know what's inside his French-size fridge in his kitchen, nor his freezer chest in the basement inside the house PLUS another freezer in the garage. But I know that I don't have to worry about starving should WW3, an earthquake or an asteroid hits Toronto. In fact, I can pop my head over (before the pandemic) and ask for steaks on the BBQ as soon as the good weather hits, every other day.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

m3s said:


> I'd give that poor lady $20 to not waste everyone's time with flyers
> 
> Unless she had a Karen haircut and asked for the manager - then I'd record it all for the internet views. There should be a special line for Karens and couponers
> 
> ...


I would never think of embarrassing the lady.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Beaver101 said:


> ... thanks for the update or that "oosguarantee" ...
> It never occurred to me to check their "FaceBook" since I'm not a fan of FakeBook.


It was the first or second link that Google retrieved and the first that listed the 10% discount.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> I'm not regularly in any stores, mainly sportchek, because I have to sharpen my skates, or Costco.
> Otherwise, why bother going in?


For some, it's on the path and for others it's a social outing.

If you are having everything delivered then yes, a rain check is likely a waste of time.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

ian said:


> We have never requested rainchecks etc or brought along a competitors flyer to another store to get the same pricing.
> 
> I was behind a lady at RCSS a few months ago. I was impressed ...


The ones I have been behind have used their cell phone to show the flyer item/price.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

m3s said:


> ... I went to US Safeway once and everything had sales tags that looked like fireworks and explosions everywhere. But you don't actually get any sale prices unless you join the Safeway club.
> 
> The only club worth joining imo is Costco


I'd have thought that would be better as the ones in Florida had a key fob that cut the time versus flyers to next to nothing. For the items I checked, though - it was more like the regular price was cheaper and the club price was cheaper still.

In some cases, it was get a second item for ten cents. The one I saw in march was that the club member had a 20% lower price.


Cheers


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> How much do you actually save? I'd think the savings isn't worth the time.


Very possible it's not worth the time


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> It was the first or second link that Google retrieved and the first that listed the 10% discount.
> 
> 
> Cheers


 .. in which case I better double-check directly with FoodBasics (bookmarked) either on their website or their CSR. I hope you're aware some of those links from Google are outdated.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eclectic21 said:


> I'd have thought that would be better as the ones in Florida had a key fob that cut the time versus flyers to next to nothing. For the items I checked, though - it was more like the regular price was cheaper and the club price was cheaper still.
> 
> In some cases, it was get a second item for ten cents. The one I saw in march was that the club member had a 20% lower price.


I find things are always so mislabeled or strategically placed that you just end up paying full price for a second item you didn't want in the first place

Either the label/cashier was wrong or placed such that you grabbed one of the many very similar item and after a cart full of stuff and 10 people lined up behind you 99% of people just get gamed by the system

The western grocery store is peak gamification of marketing. The Karens love places like Safeway and even they get gamed to buy more than they need.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> The ones I have been behind have used their cell phone to show the flyer item/price.


Yup, there is an app called Flipp, you can search, view, and bookmark the ad.
makes price matching very fast and easy.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

m3s said:


> I'd give that poor lady $20 to not waste everyone's time with flyers
> 
> Unless she had a Karen haircut and asked for the manager - then I'd record it all for the internet views. There should be a special line for Karens and couponers
> 
> ...


Would you transfer her $1000 for the year? When I was heavy in the couponing, rainchecks and flyers, was saving about $100 week almost 40% of our grocery bill at the time. In US, I did there for a couple of months, they have insane coupons and flyer deals, it was closer to 60% It was rather eye opening how much one could save. I had to be super organized in order not to upset any one, I always did it less busy times. I was on mat leave, and my spouse was laid off, so we had the time, now, I don't do it very much, unless it's a big deal.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> I'm not regularly in any stores, mainly sportchek, because I have to sharpen my skates, or Costco.
> Otherwise, why bother going in?


Even at Sport chek there's ways to get cheaper skate sharpening. They had skates sharpening card for a discount, then they had some Black Friday special that included the cards once, that if you spend enough you got another percentage off. My spouse bought almost a thousands dollars worth of skate sharpening for less than 1/2 price. That was 2018/2019 and he still has about the 1/2 the cards. He says it was better than some of the other investments we made on the market.  

You can also get rainchecks on Costco sale items too if they sell out and restock or at another store, if you can't get there during the sale.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Rainchecks might become more useful during this period of high inflation. What I'm doing is watching for items I want on sale. I'll buy a few, but usually the store shelf goes bare (supply chain issues).
> 
> Now I can get a raincheck for the item. At the grocery store, this is good for 30 days.
> 
> But here's the kicker. If the item is still out of stock and the raincheck is expiring, you can ask them to renew the raincheck.


I am pretty strategic with alot of my grocery shopping. I have used rainchecks in the past where the item is sold out, or I want to stock but don't have the room. I have gotten multiple rainchecks in smaller quantities and used them later. It used to be for 90 days, but many places are only 30, some may or may not renew. Now, I only get the rainchecks on the really good deals mainly due to time.

I have found even shopping sales, the items have gone up easily 25% on the best price. I will use coupons, flyer match, etc. I keep a pretty large supply of groceries in my house, so it allows me to adjust my shopping habits.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

m3s said:


> I find things are always so mislabeled or strategically placed that you just end up paying full price for a second item you didn't want in the first place
> 
> Either the label/cashier was wrong or placed such that you grabbed one of the many very similar item and after a cart full of stuff and 10 people lined up behind you 99% of people just get gamed by the system ...


Interesting ... I can recall maybe a handful of times having labeling problems in about two decades. 
I've also told the cashier I'm from Canada, expecting to be billed the regular price where instead a bar code kept at the register was scanned to give me the member/rewards price that was lower.

I did misread the prices in a drug store in NY state where I was said to the clerk to keep it. The person behind me said to swipe their membership instead.




m3s said:


> The western grocery store is peak gamification of marketing. The Karens love places like Safeway and even they get gamed to buy more than they need.


It seems to be built into Costco's system from the package sizes. 

I'm wondering if it's a Safeway or western thing. 
Though I didn't notice much of this in LA or San Francisco either.


Cheers


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> Interesting ... I can recall maybe a handful of times having labeling problems in about two decades.
> I've also told the cashier I'm from Canada, expecting to be billed the regular price where instead a bar code kept at the register was scanned to give me the member/rewards price that was lower.
> 
> I did misread the prices in a drug store in NY state where I was said to the clerk to keep it. The person behind me said to swipe their membership instead.
> ...


I think the point with Costco is to maximize revenue per transaction, and Dollars per Second.
Most items are $20+. Few items are Below $10.
In the time Walmart rings up a grocery cart of $100, Costco rings up a cart of $300-400.
Why sell a $5 bottle of mouthwash when you can sell a $20 two pack? They both take about the same time to scan. 

Really if the cashier is scanning 300%+ as much dollar value, it is easy to justify pay 50% more.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hmmm ... I seem to buy mostly the up to $20 items.

The "Why sell a $5 bottle of mouthwash when you can sell a $20 two pack?" is an example of what I leave behind. If I can get a bottle for $5 then I don't want a two pack - I want a four pack or more for the same size bottles. 

Gas that's anywhere from 3 cents to 22 cents a litre cheaper with 5% cash back will keep me coming back. But if it's more expensive, I see no reason to buy. If it's the same price and sometimes better quality, I'll buy anyway.


Cheers


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Really if the cashier is scanning 300%+ as much dollar value, it is easy to justify pay 50% more.


Hadn't thought of it that way. But yea, labour is expensive

I don't find the self-checkouts any faster because you always have to call a cashier to do something holding up others anyways. Also it is well known that people scam the walmart self-checkout system very easily. They just learn scan something cheaper of similar weight

So you either pay someone to watch the self-checkout or accept the petty theft


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Hadn't thought of it that way. But yea, labour is expensive
> 
> I don't find the self-checkouts any faster because you always have to call a cashier to do something holding up others anyways. Also it is well known that people scam the walmart self-checkout system very easily. They just learn scan something cheaper of similar weight
> 
> So you either pay someone to watch the self-checkout or accept the petty theft


At our local high theft store the scale on the checkouts have been disabled.

I don't think walmart is too concerned.


----------



## HappilyRetired (Nov 14, 2021)

james4beach said:


> Very possible it's not worth the time


Of course it is. We routinely used 3 - 6 coupons saving several dollars at a time. It adds less than a minute to our checkout time. If it's even just $3 saved that $180 an hour.

If the person behind me gets upset, I don't care. I spend far more time waiting for people digging for pennies in their purse, blocking the aisle, or talking in their cell phone instead of getting out of the way


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> Hmmm ... I seem to buy mostly the up to $20 items.
> 
> The "Why sell a $5 bottle of mouthwash when you can sell a $20 two pack?" is an example of what I leave behind. If I can get a bottle for $5 then I don't want a two pack - I want a four pack or more for the same size bottles.


You're missing that the $10 bottles at costco are 4x the size of the $5 bottles at walmart.
The idea is that you buy for a month or two, instead of a week or two.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

HappilyRetired said:


> Of course it is. We routinely used 3 - 6 coupons saving several dollars at a time. It adds less than a minute to our checkout time. If it's even just $3 saved that $180 an hour.
> 
> If the person behind me gets upset, I don't care. I spend far more time waiting for people digging for pennies in their purse, blocking the aisle, or talking in their cell phone instead of getting out of the way


I agree with you, I think it's worth the time and I will be continuing to use coupons and rainchecks.

It adds up over time as you say.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Not really couponing, but still a good deal. 

I have a CTC MasterCard, and buy a lot of stuff on it to spin of Canadian Tire money.
Another deal like I mentioned up-thread in post 8 came in last weeks CTC flyer.
Buy $250 or more of goods in one trip last Thursday only, and get $40 bonus CTC money

So I bought our version of the non-perishable household staples.
We normal shop for at CTC for these items anyways:

Big laundry detergent on sale
Auto dish wash detergent x2
Hand dish detergent x2
Boxes of fridge pack baking soda x4
House brand AA alkaline batteries x40
OW40 5L motor oil on sale
12 pack kleenex on sale
24 pack toilet paper on sale x2
and bromine pucks for the hot tub. 

Bought a bigger than normal bromine I had not seen before.
7kg for about $150 Much better deal than my past size of 1.5kg for about $50 (that I was going to buy x2.)

All added to $316, and I got $11.50 or so in reg CTC funds, plus the $40 bonus CTC funds. 

Not huge savings ala US double couponing on bonus days, but such efforts are worth it for me. We have places to tuck these supplies away, and these goods are all things we use regularly in our household.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Ponderling said:


> I have a CTC MasterCard, and buy a lot of stuff on it to spin of Canadian Tire money.
> Another deal like I mentioned up-thread in post 8 came in last weeks CTC flyer.
> Buy $250 or more of goods in one trip last Thursday only, and get $40 bonus CTC money


Interesting. I never looked at the CTC mastercard but a bonus like that is very appealing.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

MrMatt said:


> You're missing that the $10 bottles at costco are 4x the size of the $5 bottles at walmart ...


And you are missing that I'm saying that for items I have priced that are the same size - I've found Costc to be more expensive. Which is why I leave them behind. 

I've also checked some of the larger size items where after adjusting for size - the price is the same or more expensive.


Some items are almost always cheaper at Costco, some vary and some are almost always more expensive.


Cheers


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Eclectic21 said:


> Some items are almost always cheaper at Costco, some vary and some are almost always more expensive.


Correct from my observations as well, there are some good deals but not always. There can also be excellent deals at Costco when they put things on sale so I always look at those items and stock up if needed.


----------



## BC Eddie (Feb 2, 2014)

I find this site (Costco West Fan Blog) helpful to see what is on sale at Costco. (This is for stores in Western Canada - not sure about further East). You can pay a fee and see what is on sale earlier in the week or just go with the freebee site to see whether it is worth a trip to the store.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Eclectic21 said:


> And you are missing that I'm saying that for items I have priced that are the same size - I've found Costc to be more expensive. Which is why I leave them behind.
> 
> I've also checked some of the larger size items where after adjusting for size - the price is the same or more expensive.


Yes, I'm missing that, because you actually didn't say that.
My position is that Costo likes to have higher dollar items, and push to higher transaction amounts.

regarding unit price being higher at Costco, I haven't found that to be the case, except sometimes with the fresh meat in some cases, but there I think its fresher/higher quality.
Some of the other fresh produce might be a bit more expensive, but with dry goods, such an occurance is very rare.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> regarding unit price being higher at Costco, I haven't found that to be the case, except sometimes with the fresh meat in some cases, but there I think its fresher/higher quality.


Definitely happens ... couple of quick examples,

Kraft Peanut was $1 cheaper at grocery store
Skipjack tuna is always more expensive than grocery store, $2-3 per 6 pack more.

I'm sure there are many other examples but most of the time Costco is cheaper.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Definitely happens ... couple of quick examples,
> 
> Kraft Peanut was $1 cheaper at grocery store
> I'm sure there are many other examples but most of the time Costco is cheaper.


Yup 2kg of Kraft smooth, $.9.99 Costco, $8.97 Walmart. 

There is a reason I hold Walmart stock.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Today I used a raincheck that I had been holding onto for 25 days.

The product is currently priced at 3.49, so buying 4 would have cost $13.96
Instead I used my raincheck for 2.22, so they only cost me $8.88

That's a cool $5 savings.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Today I used a raincheck that I had been holding onto for 25 days.
> 
> The product is currently priced at 3.49, so buying 4 would have cost $13.96
> Instead I used my raincheck for 2.22, so they only cost me $8.88
> ...


Keeping a coupon in my brain for a month isn't worth $5.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Keeping a coupon in my brain for a month isn't worth $5.


 ... of course not or at least not with the salary you're getting. For J4B, every dollar counts plus inflationary times like this, you can double that $5.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Yup 2kg of Kraft smooth, $.9.99 Costco, $8.97 Walmart.
> 
> There is a reason I hold Walmart stock.


 ... just saw this.

Of course, you would hold Walmart stocks but I'm surprised you don't on Costco stocks (?listed?).

Either way, prices for that "2kg Kraft smooth" is alot NOT cheaper than Shoppers at $2.99 for the 1 kg. Mind you, it's not the brand-name "Kraft" at Shoppers but unless you love peanut butter ALOT (which I do) and plan to eat it for breakfast, lunch and snack time (aka quickly), that's ALOT of peanut butter to consume.

Or is it because Costco sells that peanut butter with the cute Kraft glass teddy bear that's attracting the buyers?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Today I used a raincheck that I had been holding onto for 25 days.
> 
> The product is currently priced at 3.49, so buying 4 would have cost $13.96
> Instead I used my raincheck for 2.22, so they only cost me $8.88
> ...


 ... do you get a 36% off for that raincheck too? If so, holy dinaros.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... do you get a 36% off for that raincheck too? If so, holy dinaros.


I'm not sure what you mean, but it was only a one-shot raincheck


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Just saw this. If the $3.49 is the "regular" price, then the "sale" price is 36% off. If the $3.49 is the sale price, then the raincheck is another 36% off. I interpreted your "current" price as the "sale" price so the raincheck is 36% off that. Either way, at least $5 savings there on "1" raincheck alone.

Imagine multiple rainchecks which now reminds me of one that I just recently utilized. Regular price of item $9.99 ... sale price $4.99 ... all sold out! Rain check please (with an additional 10% off thanks to eclectric12's re-alert) issued for "4 of those items" .... total savings $22.00. Item is now back on "sale" but at $7.99. Skip for now.

But another needed (sold out!) item - expecting another savings of $5.20.

My way of fighting food prices "inflation" and supply issues ... thanks to you/your (really good) tip!!!


----------

